# Big Thumbs Up to "Nonreverb" from "Tone On Wheels"



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I just wanted to share how delighted I was to meet Richard and have him work on my amps. This is without a doubt the best service I have ever had from an amp tech. Richard fixed the amps perfectly, doing exactly what I asked and nothing I didn't. Communication was always clear and friendly and the price was great.

I was only in Ottawa for a few days but Richard worked around my schedule so I could leave on time with my repaired amps. My local tech stopped working on amps and my French is still poor (making it hard to ring people up), so Richard was a godsend in helping get my old amps back in prime shape.

If any of you are looking for an amp tech, I cannot recommend Richard enough. Not only is he a great amp tech, he is a really nice guy too. This post was totally unsolicited but great service like this deserves true praise.

Thanks Tone on Wheels!

TG


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Big Thumbs Up to "Nonreveb" from "Tone On Wheels"*

Thanks for the kind words Steve! I'm glad I was able to help you AND what a treat to work on those beauties!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Big Thumbs Up to "Nonreveb" from "Tone On Wheels"*

You left with out a b3?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Big Thumbs Up to "Nonreveb" from "Tone On Wheels"*



shoretyus said:


> You left with out a b3?


LOL If I ever buy a B3 I will also need to buy a bigger house.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Big Thumbs Up to "Nonreveb" from "Tone On Wheels"*

Way to go Richard!
For every (ok maybe not every) bad tech out there, there is a good guy like Richard. You just have to find them.


----------

